
How to implement a programming language in JavaScript - jayflux
http://lisperator.net/pltut/
======
billconan
in the link, the author says, don't use regexp for parser. is there any
background on this? trying to understand the limitation of regexp.

~~~
galaxyLogic
Simple example: RegExp allows you to find the next closing parenthesis. But it
can not "see" how many opening parenthesis there were before that. Therefore
it can not tell you if the closing parenthesis it found is the "matching"
closing parenthesis

